# Valerian



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Would 2-3 pills of this herb , an hour before a presentation help at all? I dont have any other medications, and no I cant get anything else right now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

its a sleep aid so it might just put you to sleep


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

some naturapaths say its useless, some say its helpful, one told me it sedates some but stimultes others

ordinary docs use it a lot in russia
can anyone find any realistic trials of it showing it helping

a person at roche assured me that valium is not a synthetic version of it


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

I heard valerian is good for anxiety but I took a pill once but it didnt do anything. Another time I took two pills but I still didn't notice much. I think it takes weeks of taking it during the day before you notice changes I think. I think you should try kava kava.

oh yea you dont have anything else...hmm still try the valerian if you want and just do things like deep breathing and progressive muscle relaxation. Do neck rolls, stretch out your jaw, squeeze your shoulders up, then down, squeeze your fists, then release to get rid of tension. You can also try reflexology, try pressing your finger tips as hard as you can together for a few minutes. Or try clasping your hands together, its supposed to be a stimulation to the whole nervous system and can relax you after like 5 minutes of doing. Try also to stretch and yawn periodically, its a natural way to get relaxed. Also stay positive and smile just before, it sends a message to your brain to calm down.


well i forgot you wrote this in january, but try this for your next presentation in the future.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: re: Valerian*



arthur56 said:


> one told me it sedates some but stimultes others


I believe this is true. I brought some valerian tabs from a health food shop a few years ago and i found that when i took it at night to aid with sleep it actually increased my anxiety and kept my mind at full speed all night long but when my husband tried them they had a different effect for him and he said it was the best nights sleep he had ever had :fall


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

It won't be strong enough. Valerian effects are very slight if much at all. I would go with something that helps you focus. Syntrax celebro works decent and helps with anxiety at the same time. Picamilon might be a decent addition. It's effects are mild compared to phenibut but phenibut sometimes will make you feel drunk and you don't need that.


----------

